# Neopets Club



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 8, 2009)

There's no Neopets clubs, so why not make one?
In this club, Neopets fans can discuss Neopets. 
My username is sneasel363(I know it's lame, I made that account when I was 9...)

Rules:
1: Neopets fans only, obviously.
2: No flaming.
3: As always, follow the forum rules!
4: Post your Neopets username. You don't have to, but we recommend it.

Members:
Worst Username Ever/sneasel363(leader)  	
Flora and Ashes/lapraslover36
Cirrus
Mewtwo/locketdiary
ultraviolet/shadowed_violets
Invader Palkia/fieryleafwhirlwind
Mike the Foxhog
Melodic Harmony/crowstalker


----------



## Flora (Mar 8, 2009)

Joining.

Heh, Neopets is where I first came up with Shadowy Past. ^^

Username is lapraslover36. I never go on anymore, though.


----------



## Minish (Mar 8, 2009)

Joining~

Because I spent my ENTIRE childhood on Neopets. :D I've got loads of really old, pretty awesome accounts but I don't actually go on Neopets anymore.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 8, 2009)

Joinage.

My username is locketdiary, my most prized Neopet is my Electric Wocky, the paintbrush from my aunt as a birthday present.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 9, 2009)

You're all in. ^^

As for my favorite Neopet, it's gauditt73928(from now on referred to as Gaudy), my Shadow Meerca.


----------



## Flora (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a skunk Acara and a Christmas Ruki.

Yeah I suck at Neopets. XP


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 11, 2009)

*joins the Has-An-Account-But-Doesn't-Go-On-Any-More sector*

Pretty much the only interest in Neopets I retained after a while was getting a Doglefox, which I achieved a few months ago. I was gonna stick around because I quite enjoyed Key Quest, but in the end I started finding the minigames too tedious and left completely.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 11, 2009)

Wheee~!

I used to go on farily frequently until school started, but I'm too busy for it now. My active username is shadowed_violets, and probably my best pets are my mallow grundo (_jazzhands), my mutant ixi (Dhiablos) and my grey gelert (strawnellae). 
I also have the lab ray on my account. <3


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 12, 2009)

Lab ray? X-X
I hae the Petpet lab thingy, and am close on the original one. In fact... *gets on Neopets for the first time in about two years*


----------



## Invader Palkia (Mar 12, 2009)

Can I join? 

I went on as, I think, FieryLeafWhirlwind, years ago, I just went back last fall, but my mum thought it was too babyish and told me to leave >.>

I miss mah Neopets :(


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 12, 2009)

You're all in! (Mike, I'm a bit unsure if that means you're joining or not...)

And Invader Palkia: Just because your mom says so doesn't mean you HAVE to leave. It's your choice what you go to(well, mostly...)


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 12, 2009)

Worst Username Ever said:


> (Mike, I'm a bit unsure if that means you're joining or not...)


Yup, I'm joining =) If that's OK.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Mar 13, 2009)

Worst Username Ever said:


> And Invader Palkia: Just because your mom says so doesn't mean you HAVE to leave. It's your choice what you go to(well, mostly...)


Yah, I suppose. But my parents are really virus paranoid too. I'd go on with my own compy, but the net is down right now. (On my laptop)


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm crowstalker on Neopets :]

I was going to be Dawnwish, but someone took that name...
This is a relatively new account, I've haven't got much on it. And older account, if you want to see how far I got before (which isn't very far xP) is _mutant_draik_999


----------

